# Can't make it receive calls



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

I just received my moto x on Monday and I haven't been able to make our receive calls on it. I have done a factory reset and taken it to Verizon and they couldn't fix it either. They said that apparently it is an issue they are aware of but don't know how to fix it. Anyone know of a fix? I can't have a phone that didn't work as a phone.


----------



## waynekent (Jan 31, 2012)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> I just received my moto x on Monday and I haven't been able to make our receive calls on it. I have done a factory reset and taken it to Verizon and they couldn't fix it either. They said that apparently it is an issue they are aware of but don't know how to fix it. Anyone know of a fix? I can't have a phone that didn't work as a phone.


Gee..that Verizon store should have given you a new device on the spot..a three day old device.?..they didn't know..what was wrong.? OMGoodness..maybe the Sim card needs reloaded, or a new Sim card.? Where does Verizon get those "experts".? Never let a customer leave the store, telling that customer "you don't know"..give that valued customer a new device..Gesh..Go to another store..remember..its the store..not Motorola causing your troubles..thay should know what they sale, and have accurate knowledge of that product..put there i5's away..and do thier job..the so called providers are the device's worst enemies..

sent by my Motorola XT1080M
(aka) Droid Maxx (device #1)


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Well they tried a new Sim but that didn't work. Its a moto maker phone so theyd have to remake it.


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Well they tried a new Sim but that didn't work. Its a moto maker phone so theyd have to remake it.


You got yourself a hardware problem there buddy. You should tell them to start remaking it then.


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

DR3W5K1 said:


> You got yourself a hardware problem there buddy. You should tell them to start remaking it then.


make sure to get a loaner phone from them while you wait.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

yea, i was hoping to avoid that though. looks like i wont be able to


----------

